# Problemas con Fuente K105 de Alan



## plazadepavia (Jul 16, 2015)

He intentado presentarme antes de exponer mi pregunta pero no he sabido como hacerlo.
Bueno pues aunque no suelo postear si soy un asiduo de vuestro foro desde hace mucho tiempo del que he aprendido un monton de cosas. Pero aun soy un rompedor profesional de transistores.

Hola a todos.
Tengo una fuente de alimentación Modelo K105 de Alan  Salida de 13,8 Voltios en C/C a 10 Amperios que la utilizo normalmente para alimentar una emisora de radio Yaesu, y un aparato de radio de FM.
Lo malo es que de vez en cuando también la utilizo para probar motores de C/C y como el ultimo caso, solenoides que estaban circuicitadas.
¿ Que problemas me he encontrado?: Pues por un lado cambios de polaridad y por otro lado cortos que me han hecho romper los transistores de potencia de la fuente en infinidad de ocasiones.
En este magnifico foro he encontrado un monton de soluciones para proteger mi fuente, pero las he encontrado algo complicadas para mis pequeños conocimientos de electrónica, y desde aquí os pediría que me pasarais algún circuito que no fuese excesivamente complicados para ponérselo a mi fuente y asi evitar los problemas que tengo.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 16, 2015)

si se vuelan facilmente los transistores no tengo idea de cual es su I max y su Vmax de la fuente

puedo suponer que fue reparada N ocaciones y esas N ocaciones se le metieron transistores posiblemente chinos

donde los transistores chinos son baratos puedo suponer que valen 1/4 de dolar cuando un transistor to220 vale mas de un dolar


----------



## miguelus (Jul 16, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Esa Fuente, K105 de Alan, es una Fuente "Dedicada", esto significa que está diseñada para un equipo en concreto.

Dista mucho de ser una Fuente "Multi uso", la K105 es de tensión fija, la que requiere el equipo (13,8VCC)

Reformar esa fuente puede ser muy (muy) complejo, seguramente lo único aprovechable será el Transformador, tendrás que diseñar todo el circuito de regulación de tensión y limitación de corriente.

Seguramente te será más barato comprar una Fuente de Laboratorio Regulada en tensión y en corriente, las encontrarás a precios interesantes.

Sal U2


----------



## plazadepavia (Jul 16, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Esa Fuente, K105 de Alan, es una Fuente "Dedicada", esto significa que está diseñada para un equipo en concreto.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu consejo. efectivamente es una fuente dedicada para alimentar a una emisora de radio pero también la he usado para otras comprobaciones , como por ejemplo comprobar algún motor de C/C algunos juguetes de los nietos , electroimanes , alimentación de circuitos etc. Y además de dedicada como dices es " delicada" los transistores que uso no son chinos sino comprados en una tienda de electrónica 2N3055 y no son baratos por cierto , me cobran 2,5 euros cada uno y ya he cambiado unos cuantos . Voy a hacer lo que me dices voy a dejar esa fuente para lo que esta y voy a comprar una como la que dices . ¿ cual me recomiendas?
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2015)

Con la gran cantidad de semiconductores que hay en la actualidad, hacer esa modificación y darles otros usos en realidad no es tan complicado, hay una amplia variedad de CI dedicados que son fáciles de utilzar y sacarle más provecho a dicha fuente, un poco más complejo para quien se inicia son las fuentes discretas, pero las basadas en CI como el LM317, el LM350 o el LM338(este úlitmo maneja 5A) y con muy pocos componentes externos se tiene una buena fuente


----------

